# Schoenberg's Theory of Harmony



## Doctuses

Hello All,

I'm wondering what people think about Schoenberg's Theory of Harmony. I'm already quite knowledgeable about MT, so I was wondering what people think of this book? I'm looking for something interesting rather than too instructional. I don't particularly need a textbook. Or perhaps would a history of theory be better? Any thoughts and recommendations welcome!


----------



## millionrainbows

I think it's a great book, and interesting supplemental material as well. I saw a used copy (the purple one) for ten bucks, softcover of course. I still think that "A Geometry Of Music" by Dmitri Tymoczko is the best new book out there, and very interesting as well. I would suggest it first. If you're very doctrinaire or academic in your approach to theory, it will surely give your apple cart something to think about.


----------

